# Good source for material props



## Surfer357 (Aug 20, 2011)

So anytime I need to find material properties to solve a practice problem I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time searching for a table with the properties I need. If there is a good single table in MERM it's escaped me though I have found properties sprinkled throughout the book. Does anyone have suggestions of a good single source of comprehensive metal properties?


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Surfer357 said:


> So anytime I need to find material properties to solve a practice problem I seem to spend an inordinate amount of time searching for a table with the properties I need. If there is a good single table in MERM it's escaped me though I have found properties sprinkled throughout the book. Does anyone have suggestions of a good single source of comprehensive metal properties?


Which props and which metals do you need in particular? In general, you shouldn't need anything other than Young's modulus, poisson's ratio (maybe), shear modulus (maybe), and yield and/or ultimate stress for a few metals. I don't have my MERM with me, but I seem to remember most of those being listed in a table in the materials chapter and I ended up tabbing them for easy reference. They should give you a pretty standard metal or give you the properties you need, they won't ask you to find a material property for Unobtainium.


----------



## Surfer357 (Aug 25, 2011)

Questions mostly seem to be about steel or aluminum so as you say, nothing out of the norm. It seems like the ones that give me trouble are when I'm looking for shear modulus or yield/UTS or poisson's ratio for a specific grade of AL/steel. I've found the table that lists E and G for some common metals in MERM and have that highlighted.

If I hunt long enough I can usually find tables that have the property I'm looking for but they seem to be scatter throughout MERM. It'd be great to find a reference where I could go to one table and find E, G, nu, yield, tensile, K_1c, etc all in one spot rather than having to hunt and peck as I go. Is that something I'd find in Mark's or Machinery handbooks? Don't have copies of either of those at the moment.


----------



## jamiecta (Aug 25, 2011)

Surfer357 said:


> Questions mostly seem to be about steel or aluminum so as you say, nothing out of the norm. It seems like the ones that give me trouble are when I'm looking for shear modulus or yield/UTS or poisson's ratio for a specific grade of AL/steel. I've found the table that lists E and G for some common metals in MERM and have that highlighted.
> If I hunt long enough I can usually find tables that have the property I'm looking for but they seem to be scatter throughout MERM. It'd be great to find a reference where I could go to one table and find E, G, nu, yield, tensile, K_1c, etc all in one spot rather than having to hunt and peck as I go. Is that something I'd find in Mark's or Machinery handbooks? Don't have copies of either of those at the moment.


Chapter 46 has everything you should need, within a couple pages of each other:

46-2 Modulus of Elasticity (E) for 14 materials at room temperature

46-3 Yield Strengths of 16 materials

46-4 Poisson's Ratio for 15 materials

46-7 Shear Modulus (G) for 9 materials

46-8 Relationship between E, G, v, B (if you know any two of these you can find the others)

I know it seems nice to have them in one table but I think they will generally give you the information or it will be a very common material found in these charts within just a few pages of each other.


----------



## Clydeman (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about it. They will give you the material properties. Most likely they will give you a list of more material properties than you need. Then it will be up to you to understand what is necessary to solve the problem.

I did not have to look up any material properties during the exam.


----------



## Surfer357 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've probably run across all those tables working different problems and just hadn't realized they were all there so close together. Glad to hear I likely won't need them but I'll mark them just in case.

Thanks!


----------

